# إذا أردت الانضمام معنا لكي تصبح عضواً وموزعاً ووكيلاً في إدمارك



## الحساني (21 أكتوبر 2010)

دعوة للعمل بذكاء

نبذة عن الشركة:- 

نحن شركة إدمارك العالمية بمعنى تسويق ديناميكي  

للأبد إن شاء الله وهي اختصاراً (EDMARK) شركة ماليزية لها فروع حول العالم  

على مستوى الوطن العربي المكتب الإقليمي في دبي وفروعها في جميع الإمارات  

الأخرى وسلطنة عمان وقطر والبحرين وفروع المملكة العربية السعودية الرياض  

وجدة والدمام والمدينة المنورة والجبيل وينبع وتبوك وخميس مشيط ومحتاجين وكلاء 

أو موزعين في باقي المدن السعودية وقريباً في نيجيريا وغانا والسودان ونريد  

وكلاء في جميع الدول العربية والعالمية إن أمكن ذلك وعلى مستوى العالم هونج  

كونج الصين وقريباً في أمريكا وكندا وتحتضن الشركة ضمن مجموعة شركاتها  

مصنعاً ضخماً تُعني بإنتاج مواد استهلاكية طبيعية صحية لصحة الإنسان ولمزيد من المعلومات نرجو زيارة الموقع الإلكترونيwww. وتتعامل الشركة  

في تسويق منتجاتها على طريقة التسويق متعدد الطبقات  

أو التوصية المباشرة للمنتجات عبر 

الأفراد رؤية الشركة من هذه التقنية في  

التسويق هي الانتشار السريع والواسع لمنتجاتها بإعطاء حق الامتياز تيمناً بمثيلاتها  

- أيفون وكل الشركات العالمية التي تستخدم النظام الأمريكي في التسويق  

وبالمقابل تحسين وضع الإنسان اقتصادياً واجتماعياً وتحقيقاً لطموحه وأحلامه ورغباته  

وأهدافه حتى يكون ناجحاً في حياته وتحسيناً لمبيعات الشركة والأرباح  

مضمونة إن شاء الله تماماً تأكد من ذلك صاحب الشركة 

هو رجل الأعمال والمستثمر الملياردير سام لو  

المالك لمجموعة شركات إدمارك العالمية. 

كيف تنضم لنا 

إذا أردت الانضمام معنا لكي تصبح عضواً وموزعاً ووكيلاً في إدمارك عليك 

الاشتراك بتجربتك الشخصية الذاتية للمنتج ومدى إقتناعك بجودتها أولاً ومن ثم من خلال  

إحساسك بالشيء تستطيع توصيل الفكرة والمعلومة عن المنتج بشكل  

صحيح وواضح للآخرين عن طريق التوصية المباشرة. 


إذا كنت تعاني من زيادة الوزن والبدانة المفرطة فأولى بك أن تبدأ بنفسك أولاً لكي 

تكون مثالاً وشاهداً على ما تقول وبعدها إنطلق في تحسين وضعك المادي 

لمزيد من المعلومات الاتصا على الاستاذ عاصم ج / 0540030343​


----------



## الحساني (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: إذا أردت الانضمام معنا لكي تصبح عضواً وموزعاً ووكيلاً في إدمارك*

لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان ، وعدد ما يكون ، وعدد الحركات والسكون

سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقة وزنة عرشه ورضا نفسه ومداد كلماته سبحان الله وبحمده

سبحان الله العظيم اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك


----------



## الحساني (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: إذا أردت الانضمام معنا لكي تصبح عضواً وموزعاً ووكيلاً في إدمارك*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *​


----------



## الحساني (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: إذا أردت الانضمام معنا لكي تصبح عضواً وموزعاً ووكيلاً في إدمارك*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *


----------



## الحساني (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: إذا أردت الانضمام معنا لكي تصبح عضواً وموزعاً ووكيلاً في إدمارك*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *​


----------



## الحساني (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: إذا أردت الانضمام معنا لكي تصبح عضواً وموزعاً ووكيلاً في إدمارك*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *


----------



## الحساني (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: إذا أردت الانضمام معنا لكي تصبح عضواً وموزعاً ووكيلاً في إدمارك*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *


----------



## الحساني (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: إذا أردت الانضمام معنا لكي تصبح عضواً وموزعاً ووكيلاً في إدمارك*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه


----------



## فيصـل (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: إذا أردت الانضمام معنا لكي تصبح عضواً وموزعاً ووكيلاً في إدمارك*

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم 

بعد المشاهده للموضوع 

انا مهتم ولاكن اريد ان اكلمك شخصيا كي اوضح لك بعض النقاط وان نكون متفقين عليها 

واريد ان استفسر معاك 

اريد ان اعرف ماهو الوقت المناسب لمكالمتك عن طريق الهاتف 


مشكور مقدما 


فيصل


----------



## الحساني (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: إذا أردت الانضمام معنا لكي تصبح عضواً وموزعاً ووكيلاً في إدمارك*

لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان ، وعدد ما يكون ، وعدد الحركات والسكون

سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقة وزنة عرشه ورضا نفسه ومداد كلماته سبحان الله وبحمده

سبحان الله العظيم اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك
​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: إذا أردت الانضمام معنا لكي تصبح عضواً وموزعاً ووكيلاً في إدمارك*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## جنان الخلد (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: إذا أردت الانضمام معنا لكي تصبح عضواً وموزعاً ووكيلاً في إدمارك*

بالتوفيق لك يااارب ..


----------



## جوو الرياض (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: إذا أردت الانضمام معنا لكي تصبح عضواً وموزعاً ووكيلاً في إدمارك*

موفقين يارب ...


----------



## الحساني (19 فبراير 2012)

*رد: إذا أردت الانضمام معنا لكي تصبح عضواً وموزعاً ووكيلاً في إدمارك*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *


----------



## الحساني (23 أبريل 2012)

*رد: إذا أردت الانضمام معنا لكي تصبح عضواً وموزعاً ووكيلاً في إدمارك*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *


----------



## الحساني (13 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: إذا أردت الانضمام معنا لكي تصبح عضواً وموزعاً ووكيلاً في إدمارك*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه


----------



## الحساني (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: إذا أردت الانضمام معنا لكي تصبح عضواً وموزعاً ووكيلاً في إدمارك*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه​


----------



## الحساني (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: إذا أردت الانضمام معنا لكي تصبح عضواً وموزعاً ووكيلاً في إدمارك*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *


----------

